# Boettner on the Trinity



## nwink (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Loraine Boettner's book on the Trinity helpful and orthodox? I know Boettner has written a lot of good stuff, but I know the doctrine of the Trinity can be confusing and requires good articulation of details...so is this a recommended reading book?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, it's a very good book. Read it with pleasure.

My favorite book on this subject: _The Christian Doctrine of God: One Being, Three Persons_ by Thomas F. Torrance (Edinburgh: T & T Clark, 1996). Not recommended for beginners, yet it is a wonderful volume. Published when Torrance was 83 (he lived to be 94), after many years of study and meditation on this subject.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 27, 2011)

Two books I highly recommend:

1. Gerald Bray's The Doctrine of God  

2. Robert Letham's The Holy Trinity

AMR


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2011)

Nathan, I haven't read Boettner, but if you find yourself always wondering whether a given treatment was really orthodox or not, remember that your confession of faith gives an excellent statement of the doctrine; and classic treatments by Augustine, Boethius, Aquinas, Calvin, and Turretin are surprisingly accessible.


----------



## nwink (Oct 28, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Nathan, I haven't read Boettner, but if you find yourself always wondering whether a given treatment was really orthodox or not, remember that your confession of faith gives an excellent statement of the doctrine; and classic treatments by Augustine, Boethius, Aquinas, Calvin, and Turretin are surprisingly accessible.



Ruben, the reason I was asking specifically about the Boettner book was because that ebook is available for free from Monergism Bookstore. So, can't beat a free book from a good author!


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 28, 2011)

nwink said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan, I haven't read Boettner, but if you find yourself always wondering whether a given treatment was really orthodox or not, remember that your confession of faith gives an excellent statement of the doctrine; and classic treatments by Augustine, Boethius, Aquinas, Calvin, and Turretin are surprisingly accessible.
> ...


This is difficult logic to argue with.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2011)

Except for Turretin, the other names I mentioned should all be available for free. Certainly Boethius, Aquinas, and Calvin are.


----------



## nwink (Oct 28, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Except for Turretin, the other names I mentioned should all be available for free. Certainly Boethius, Aquinas, and Calvin are.



Do you mean on CCEL?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2011)

CCEL, Project Gutenberg, Google Books, random PDFs someone's uploaded....


----------



## Wayne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Boettner* is in a sense a popularizer -- he will present a condensed version of the views of those theologians whom Ruben mentioned. Boettner was not an originator or "original thinker" in that sense.
He did play a crucial role in the period between 1930-1960, for his works were some of the few books to be found that presented the Reformed view, yet were readily accessible by the intelligent layman.
Boettner was very much a bridge from Old Princeton to the present day situation. Without him, Machen, and a few others, there was quite a dearth of good solid material available in that era.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 30, 2011)

Wayne said:


> *Boettner* is in a sense a popularizer -- he will present a condensed version of the views of those theologians whom Ruben mentioned. Boettner was not an originator or "original thinker" in that sense.
> He did play a crucial role in the period between 1930-1960, for his works were some of the few books to be found that presented the Reformed view, yet were readily accessible by the intelligent layman.
> Boettner was very much a bridge from Old Princeton to the present day situation. Without him, Machen, and a few others, there was quite a dearth of good solid material available in that era.



Too bad that relative of his couldn't have been dissuaded from destroying Boettner's papers. Something similar happened with Robert Leighton (1611-1684). He instructed that, after his death, all of his personal papers and manuscripts were to be destroyed. Fortunately, in his case, cooler and wiser heads intervened. This is why we have his magnificent commentary on 1 Peter, his exposition of Psalm 130, and other things for our edification today. Who knows what was in Boettner's papers!


----------

